# Coat Genetic Question - Saddleback but atat?



## ZarMori (Jun 29, 2020)

Hello, can someone enlighten me on this result from my dog? I'm still learning this stuff lol
Lucas is obviously black & red; but his Embark results says he's atat, which is technically bi-color from my understanding??
Does this have to do with his coat pattern (kyky)? His Embark profile, if interested!

EDIT: I found the answer through much research!
Basically At is Black and Tan; but, I found some places claiming As being this. I guess the “s“ is a breeder reference to the “saddle pattern” so to differentiate from Bi-Color when describing the two? From my understanding, Bi-Color and Black&Tan are still genetically At.


----------

